

Ask HN: "Too many new accounts" on signup - mkeung

I'm working in a shared workspace and recommended that a fellow startup apply yesterday. However, they were unable to make an account and had the same results today when trying again. I didn't see anything on the site mentioning this so I figured other people were not having this problem, so I had them successfully try with their phone via cell service.<p>Is signup limited by IP? I can see how it combats fake accounts but it can be a pain in shared locations / getting the team to sign up for the application.
======
lifeisstillgood
Is this getting an HN account or (more likely) a application to ycombinator

Can I suggest you mail info@ycombinator.com as you are more likely to get a
proper response.

From-someone-who-was-embarrassingly-reminded-of-the-email-recently' yours

~~~
mkeung
thanks. I will do that

